# Hanging Dome Ceiling



## Jeff Ross (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a 30' dome residential ceiling to hang coming up. Since it's possibly the only one that I'll ever have (been hanging/finishing for 10 years and this is my first), not really looking to buy an expensive tool to get it done. Does anyone have any suggestions/tips?

Any help is much appreciated!

Jeff


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just get the 1/4" drywall, and make sure its the flexible/bendable 1/4 drywall because they have 2 types of 1/4. Then install 2 layers of it. 

Or you can spray some water/bleech and dampen it so it bends.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Why not hang ribbed metal lath then basecoat and skim coat, get yourself a couple pool hand trowels, 

www.frankawitz.net


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Did one last month, was pre-cast FG. We spray w/ hopper til we got full coverage then sanded it out. But if looking for a cheap trowel, try a garden hose w/ 3/16" aluminum rod inside. can cut to length. The alum. can be bent to the radius, might take you plus a helper to hold it right depending on conditions. Also works on round stairs too. PS: You have to apply the mud 1st and pull it tight w/ the hose


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I was going to say you need to make a slipper to get the radius of your dome. it will have a pivit point that it rests on, good luck. oh then I noticed when this was posted :whistling2:


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> Just get the 1/4" drywall, and make sure its the flexible/bendable 1/4 drywall because they have 2 types of 1/4. Then install 2 layers of it.
> Or you can spray some water/bleech and dampen it so it bends.


 
Ok, I've heard of the water, but bleach?? What does that do that water does not?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ I'm curious to know that as well... 

Maybe they're using it as a disinfectant, they are rockers ya know.....


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never seen anyone use water and bleach together just water by It's self but when I read it I thought to myself maybe they put the bleach in to prevent mold from growing but that's just my guess people do some strange things.


----------



## cody k (Apr 16, 2009)

yea i would go wit the 1/4'' double it up or u could go wit the 1/2in and damp it so it bends


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

cody, it's with... there is an h, unless you're trying to be ghetto, than it's an f.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

no, he meant go wit. he's from new york so he's gangsta. peace out.


----------



## JMGdrywall.com (May 19, 2009)

Wire mesh for stucco works very good. tou get the wire in place and then a good plaster guy can do it smooth in the same time a finisher can get theses boards smooth. and if the radius is too tight then even the drywall wont do that good of a job. with the wire mesh you save the hanging labor and the price of the drywall.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> no, he meant go wit. he's from new york so he's gangsta. peace out.


 

wait a minute theres gangSTA and gangSTER....if allyawl wear yo pants below yo junk it's gangSTA ....if yooz guys wear suits its gangSTER ....jeez whats WIT yooz people?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

They make a 1/2" flexable think its from usg


----------

